# Doom but it's r/LinuxMasterRace



## Hambrew (Mar 5, 2021)

furry hell broke loose on r/linuxmasterrace​


----------



## tech3475 (Mar 5, 2021)

This will p*** off the Arch Linux fans.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 7, 2021)

Hambrew said:


> View attachment 250195
> furry hell broke loose on r/linuxmasterrace​


I'm better than you all because I use arch


----------



## Hambrew (Mar 7, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> I'm better than you all because I use arch


well i use arch too


----------



## tpax (Mar 7, 2021)

It is common knowledge, that you only belong to the master race, if you're using Gentoo, kids.


----------



## Hambrew (Mar 7, 2021)

tpax said:


> It is common knowledge, that you only belong to the master race, if you're using Gentoo, kids.


what about my friend who has a friend who has a friend who has a friend who has a friend who has a friend who has a friend who has a friend who has a friend who installed Linux From Scratch?


----------



## Ricken (Mar 8, 2021)

Hambrew said:


> what about my friend who has a friend who has a friend who has a friend who has a friend who has a friend who has a friend who has a friend who has a friend who installed Linux From Scratch?


Real masters program their own OS and port any software they wish to it B)


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 8, 2021)

Hambrew said:


> well i use arch too


You're using an arch based distro, doesn't count


----------

